# 1970 Huffy Slingshot 5



## RailRider

Picked this up from a forum member on the Muscle Bike Forums. One of my favorite color schemes!


----------



## RailRider

*☺ ▀▄▀▄▀▄▀▄█▓▒░ Rail Riders Rides ░▒▓█▀▄▀▄▀▄▀▄ ☺*


----------



## Rust_Trader

*I like it*

Really cool color combo


----------



## RailRider

*My fav*

It is one of my favorite color Schemes Huffy used. Guess that is why I have 3 originals this color. lol


----------



## mk2prizzylad

absolute loving this.that colour scheme is just so in ya face.its brilliant.

i would so love to own a bike like this.it would be my pride and joy and i would be overjoyed to say it was mine.

1 day maybe and i have to say i have never seen this colour scheme before as i am new to the muscle bikes world and being from england uk there very few and far between and don,t see very many.

absolute lovely collection of bikes you have aswell.really lovely.i bet you are 1 very pleased owner of so many.


----------



## ukstingray

LOVIN THE COLOURS


----------



## SCHWINNRAY69

Sweet bike Ron!


----------



## 68avenger5

One day I hope to find a reasonably priced orange version but would not pass up that color,the kid next door got the orange version the same christmas I got the avenger 5 but never learned how to ride a bike. Would not sell it when they moved in 73 and wondered what ever happened to it.


----------



## mk2prizzylad

i bet he still has it,and can,t ride it still. i bet its in a garage somewhere gathering dust and rusty,when you could have had it mate and it would look like new still.


----------



## 68avenger5

The chrome was starting to get rusty when they moved in 73 and would hate to see it now if no cleaning had been done to it since then,its probably a good thing I did not get it as it would have been sold after I got my car and needed gas money.


----------



## mk2prizzylad

yes like you said if it was starting to rust in 73 and it had,nt been touched since it will be a mess now if its still about somewhere.and i totally understand what you are saying about you would have had to sell it to cover the expenses of your car,its always the same you have something you love and end up getting upset when you have to part with it to pay for something else.not nice but i suppose this is how it is.have a great day.


----------



## 68avenger5

My first avenger 5 was sold for gas money and suprised my 10 speed managed to stay around.


----------



## mk2prizzylad

i bet you are glad you still have it.


----------

